# Dubai Police



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

now how about this for a police car?


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Japanese police with r34's and now arabs with r35's. The world's going crazy lads


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Bloody hell, that's the last thing you want to see in your rear view mirror. Mind you, I suppose they need cars like that, what with some of the weaponry out on the streets in Dubai.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Not if I was pulled by that I would have to say "fair cop" !!! It would be one car I couldnt out run LOL


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

wow, if I worked at that department i'd be calling driver on that one pretty quick


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Boosted said:


> Bloody hell, that's the last thing you want to see in your rear view mirror. Mind you, I suppose they need cars like that, what with some of the weaponry out on the streets in Dubai.


I reckon it'd be easy to do a runner - pull over, wait for them to park up behind, put the car into reverse and give em a little nudge... :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmmm, I wonder..........my car is Red Black edition, If I got some white vinyl wrap etc .....................


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

mifn21 said:


> I reckon it'd be easy to do a runner - pull over, wait for them to park up behind, put the car into reverse and give em a little nudge... :chuckle:


 LMFAO...................11 grand later :chuckle:


----------



## Crispy Rice (Apr 28, 2009)

It just wont die lol!


----------



## kk1 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats witty LoL!!!!!


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

mifn21 said:


> I reckon it'd be easy to do a runner - pull over, wait for them to park up behind, put the car into reverse and give em a little nudge...


Bwahahahaha. Brilliant.:clap:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Makes being a cop all the more inviting, as long as you don't misbehave :thumbsup:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

I hope you got permission to photograph them. I nearly got arrested in Abu Dhabi for photographing a cop car :nervous:


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> now how about this for a police car?


Its Abu Dhabi Police.


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

Only this at Abu Dhabi!!!!! :squintdan:squintdan


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

At what speed do you think the roof lights disconnect from the vehicle???


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

One problem, How do they take you downtown? There's no room in the back!


----------



## z-tune34 (Jan 9, 2009)

3rd Shift said:


> One problem, How do they take you downtown? There's no room in the back!


Hi hi hi...
is true... but there is always the trunk!! :clap:


----------

